# Dumplings with cabbage and mushrooms



## Kasia (Jan 15, 2011)

I've just done sth good for dinner. 
Ingredients for Cake:
2 1/2 cups flour
1 cup warm water 
pinch of salt-to taste

Ingredients for filling: 
0.5 kg sauerkraut, 17.63 oz
0.2 kg of dried mushrooms, 7.05 oz
1 onion, 
salt, pepper

Execution: Pour water over dried mushrooms and let stand for about 1 hour.

After an hour, cook mushrooms until soft in water in which they were soaked.

Sauerkraut pour water and cook for about 15 minutes.

When cooked, drain off and cut the cabbage.

After cooked, drain off mushrooms and cut into very fine or run through a meat grinder.

Dice the onion and fry in oil.

Add the chopped cabbage and sliced mushrooms to the onions.

Season with salt and pepper. Cook for 10 minutes. 
Mix flour with salt and add hot water.

Knead the dough.

Roll out the dough.

Trim the appropriate glass shapes.

Then we put the stuffing in the center of the cake.

We combine the two sides, and glue.

Boil water, add a teaspoon of salt and a tablespoon of oil. At the boiling water throw dumplings.

Cook over low heat about 5 minutes. Serve with fried onions.


----------

